# What is the most anti-gay US city?



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

I live in Kansas City, Kansas. Our city voted 75%+ for John Kerry and 75%+ of the population are registered democrats. 

At the same time 70% of Kansas City, Kansas voted in favor of a Gay marriage ban here in Kansas. My point is that the number of democrats in an area has absolutely nothing to do with opposition to homosexuality.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

archifreese said:


> ^not really for a residential change, but the hotels clubs and other venues have shifted their marketing towards the money, which today is hip-hop.


I see, Is there any rock or punk in Miami Beach? Hip Hop is most anti-gay?


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Detroit


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> I see, Is there any rock or punk in Miami Beach? Hip Hop is most anti-gay?



rock is bigger in fort lauderdale, half an hour to the north


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I felt just as comfortable holding my bf's hand in most of Atlanta as I do now in NYC. I'd definitely rank Midtown Atlanta and maybe even Decatur in the top 5 gay-friendly cities.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Jerusalem's gay pride marchers attacked 
3 participants stabbed, 13 protesters arrested as ultra-Orthodox crowd tries to halt parade

Matthew Kalman, Chronicle Foreign Service

Jerusalem -- Violence marred the annual gay pride parade for the first time Thursday when an ultra-Orthodox man broke through heavy security and stabbed three of the participants, leaving them with light to moderate wounds. 

Other protesters, most of them religious Jews, lined the mile-long route of the "Love Without Borders" march through central Jerusalem. Some held placards that read "You are corrupting our children" while others shouted insults. One placard read "Jerusalem is not San Francisco." 

I'll stick to running with the bulls in Pamploma.

Churches make fabulous condos.


----------



## AGUJI 25 (Jul 12, 2004)

KEY WEST, FLA


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

i'm sorry to hear about some of your experiences with discrimination. Makes me even more proud of being a Canadian. Lets face it though, no matter where you live, there will always be a religious right which will always try to keep you down.

I wouldn't have a clue as to which cities in the United States are most anti-gay but if i were strictly going on guesses I'd have to say Mobile, Montgomery, Little Rock and Salt Lake City with all their Mormon population. Anyone reckon these are good guesses?

Hopefully attitudes will change and tolerance and not ignorance will prevail, until then you're always welcome in Canada.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> I felt just as comfortable holding my bf's hand in most of Atlanta as I do now in NYC. I'd definitely rank Midtown Atlanta and maybe even Decatur in the top 5 gay-friendly cities.


um, you can't just include a part of a city amongst real major cities.

midtown atlanta is gay-friendly but that's just one part of the city. atlanta isn't a very big city.... how are the other parts of the city? let's be honest - atlanta has a large african american population and they are among the most vocally homophobic demographics anywhere. 

hence why someone would list detroit.


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

And Atlanta is also a HUGE mecca for Black gays and Lesbians. 
Anyway, the topic isnt pro-gay cities...so lets stop talking about Atlanta. Id say somewhere like Kansas City or Oklahoma City. When I was in OK city I felt like I was the only gay person there!!


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

scguy said:


> And Atlanta is also a HUGE mecca for Black gays and Lesbians.
> Anyway, the topic isnt pro-gay cities...so lets stop talking about Atlanta. Id say somewhere like Kansas City or Oklahoma City. When I was in OK city I felt like I was the only gay person there!!


Atlanta isn't officially on list but it's people opinion.


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

Can you show us a list Blink?


----------



## (four0four) (Feb 9, 2005)

> the South except Miami is a hell hole for gay people





> midtown atlanta is gay-friendly but that's just one part of the city. atlanta isn't a very big city.... how are the other parts of the city? let's be honest - atlanta has a large african american population and they are among the most vocally homophobic demographics anywhere.


Have you ever actually been to Atlanta? I've had people from West Hollywood comment on the openess and visibility of the gay community in Atlanta. No place is perfect (NYC, P-Town,SoBe,the Keys etc. included) but Atlanta is hardly the backwoods cow town that several of the posts suggest.
From GayWired.com:


> *Just about everyone along the East Coast of the U.S. knows Atlanta is the queer 'Mecca' of the South.* Gays and lesbians have flocked to this Southern metropolis over the years in droves - and for good reason.
> Atlanta is a world of its own; separated by space and time from everything around it. Like the mythical Atlantis, this city represents a liberal and cultural wonderland in the midst of America's ultra-conservative Bible-belt. Planted deep in the heart of unfriendly territory; *Atlanta is a city that embraces gays and lesbians as a vital and sought after population. Rainbow flags grow like weeds throughout the suburbs and SUV's sporting gay stickers are a dime a dozen on the downtown streets.*
> Though Atlanta cannot be considered a utopia of acceptance, for a Southern city it is astoundingly open-minded. The city does bubble with heated tension between different ethnic communities and minority groups. However, *Atlanta is still one of the most open and accepting cities in the South - if not the country. In most parts of the city, it is safe to walk hand in hand with your lover - regardless of what you look like. Most small towns seem to hold more danger for family than this big city. Not everyone may like everyone else - but for the most part, the people seem to respect an individual's right to be different.*


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I thought queer was offensive to gays? Guess not.

Anyway, Any large city can be pretty gay friendly where you can find same sex couples holding hands and kissing and such.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Talbot said:


> I thought queer was offensive to gays? Guess not.
> 
> Anyway, Any large city can be pretty gay friendly where you can find same sex couples holding hands and kissing and such.


We have a habit of taking what hetero people throw at us and turing it around to make it good - I use the words Queer and ****** affectionately towards my closest friends. Its all about turning those words into positives.

Also a city doesn't have to be large to be gay friendly, many smaller cities can be very gay friendly and open. Take Brisbane for example with only 1.8 million people I often see gay men in couples holding hands or kissing in what people think of as very straight areas of the city - like the Downtown Pedestrian Mall. I love to see that and people don't even look any more, its part of Brisbane growing up - or so the straights think If I were to act the same in Melbourne or Sydney which are both much larger cities I could cop a bit of flack. Its just very different. 

Even some small towns are positive towards gays and lesbians - I know Lismore south of Brisbane which is a city of just 40,000 holds one of the Biggest annual gay events in the country, its called Tropical Fruits and attracts up to 4000 party goers over 3 days at new year. The Hetero people of Lismore absolutely love this event as it brings millions to their economy and they embrace us with open arms. 

But thats Australia - not sure if that happens in America, or could Key West be an example of that?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> San Francisco, Key West, Provincetown and South Beach :sleepy:


San Francisco is very gay friendly with a huge annual gay pride parade and celebration.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

How can anyone say San francisco? Theyre known for embracing people who are gay.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

scguy said:


> Can you show us a list Blink?


Atlanta seems like rap city as mostly hip hop are against on gay people.


----------



## JRQ (Feb 27, 2004)

Roanoke's gay population has dropped off a bit after someone shot and killed a man at a gay nightclub; but that shocked the city so much, that everyone has actually seemed to open up alot more. They uped the police patrols around the bar, and we havent had any type of hate crime since then, which was quite a while back, now....


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> How can anyone say San francisco? Theyre known for embracing people who are gay.


Tubeman was JOKING, people.... sheeeeez.

get a clue.

anyone with a single working brain cell knows that SF is the most widely-recognized gay city in the world. whether you're in america or Taiwan or Jerusalem. 

:sleepy:


----------

